# Welche Schnurdicke?



## Fishscout (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Ich verzweifle langsam, manche sagen die Schnur die ich habe reiche zwar für Barsche, wenn ich aber mal auf Hecht gehen möchte brauche ich eine dickere. Wieder andere sagen, die schnur reiche aus. Die dicke der Schnur die ich jetzt habe weiss ich leider nicht genau ich schätze sie auf 0.28mm.
Auf folgende Fische möchte ich in zukunft gehen:
-Barsch -Felchen
-Hecht -Forelle
-Karpfen
Da ich nicht über ein gigantisches Vermögen und auch nur über zwei Ruten und drei Spulen verfüge sollten es möglichst wenige und preisgünstige Schnüre sein.
Aber eigendlich möchte ich nur wissen wie dick die schnüre sein sollten.


----------



## Speedfisher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Hi!
Also ich angel auch auf diese Fische außer Felchen und Forelle... und ich benutze ne 0,32 mm. die ist fein und ist auch für barsche nicht zu stark


----------



## Crotalus (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Es kommt ja auch darauf an:

- fischt du mit Gummifischen bzw. Kunstköder, oder eher Naturköder?

- wie sieht denn das Gewässer aus in dem du fischt? Wenn du viele Hindernisse hast wirst du z.B. eine stärkere Schnur benötigen wie in einem Hindernissfreien Gewässer.

- auf welche Fischarten hast du es abgesehen?


----------



## Fishscout (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Die Fischarten sind oben.
Es ist ein See mit wenigen hindernissen.
und fischen tu ich mit allem möglichen.
Ich habe irgendwie das gefühl dass wenn an einer 0.32er n Hecht oder n Karpfen ruckt, dass da die Schnur reisst.


----------



## Speedfisher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

ne eigentlich nicht...wenn deine bremse funktioniert...


----------



## Fishscout (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Sollte.
Also eins ist klar für Felchen kann ich eine recht dünne Schnur nehmen, auf die fische ich mit der Hegene.die Schnur kann ich dann auch gleich für die Barsche nehmen. Aber mit den anderen kenn ich mich auch nich sooo gut aus.
Wie kommt es raus wenn man die Schnur sehr Dick wählt, beissen die Fische dann noch?


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Eine zu dicke Schnur kann folgendes verursachen:
- Fische werden misstrauisch
- Die Wurfweite ist geringer als bei dünnerer

Folgen zu dünner sollten ja klar sein

Ich kann mich nur an die Kriterien von Crotalus anschließen, und du musst halt bedenken ob man Billigschnur oder Qualitätsware nutzt.

Meinen grössten Fisch (einen79er Hecht) konnte ich locker mit einer 22 Schnurr ausdrillen. Hatte aber auch keine Hindernisse in der Nähe.

Also bei drei Spulen würde ich persönlich:
- eine 22er Mono
- eine 32er Mono
- und eine Geflochtene so um die zehn oder elf Kilo wählen

Ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Hallo!
Ich z.b. habe auf meiner Rute mit der ich spinnfische eine geflochtene Schnur drauf und zwar:
*Berkley Whiplash Crystal
**Farbe:Transparent
Durchmesser:0,10
Tragkraft:14,1kg
Grundpreis pro 100m=15,95€ (Askari)

Da hast du eine dünne Schnur die viel aushält.
Allerdings würde es auch die 0,06 Schnur mit 10,6kg 
Tragkraft tun.(Meiner Meinung nach)
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dieser Schnur zufrieden!:vik:
*


----------



## Fishscout (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Wie viele Pfund bringt den ein ordendlicher Karpfen oder Hecht auf die Leine?


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Nen Karftmessdose hatte noch nie an meiner Schnur ;-).

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du den richtig Gedankengang bei der Geschichte hast?

Die Tragkraft einer Schnur  hat nicht mit dem Gewicht eines Fisches zutun!

Die Schnur wird ja nicht durch das Gewicht des Fisches belastet, da diese im Wasser ja mehr oder weniger schwerelos ist. Die Belastung kommt durch den Kampf des Fisches und die hier auftretende Kraft ist bei plötzlichen Geschwindigkeits- oder Richtungswechseln am größten. (F=m*a).
Um diese auftretenden Kräfte zu bewältigen gibt es verschiedene Teile in deiner Montage:

1. Die Schnur kann sich dehnen (nur Mono, die Geflochtene ist  extra nicht dehnbar)
2. Die Rute kann mehr oder weniger, je nach Modell, wie eine Feder wirken und auch Kraft aufnehmen
3. Die Rollenbremse muss auf einen passende Stärke eingestellt werden, damit sie bei zu hoher Belastung Schnur freigibt.
4. Und die Schnur muss dann letzt endlich die verbleibenden Kräfte vertragen können, kritischster Punkt ist hier, der Moment in dem die Belastung schlagartig ansteigt und die Rollenbremse sofort Schnur geben sollte.

Deshalb ist eine gute Bremse auch so wichtig!!

Also kann man so wenn die Ausrüstung stimmt und im Gewässer keine Hindernisse sind auch mit einer Schnurtragkraft von 4kg einen 8 oder 9kg Fisch ausdrillen. Jedoch ist zu leichtes Geschirr nicht waidgerecht, da der Drill so lang wie nötig und so kurz wie möglich ausfallen sollte um den Fisch zu schonen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mehr Fragen beantworten als neue aufzustellen.


----------



## Fishscout (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Jo Danke!!
Das mit dem Gewicht ect. war fast klar, da wie erklährt der Fisch ja im wasser is.
Nur Geflochtene Schnur mag ich nich sonderlich, kome ich auch ohne über die Runden wen ich eine Mono mit 10kg tragkraft nehme?


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Kommt immer auf den einsatz drauf an, ich nutze geflochtene Schnur nur, wenn ich mit Shads jigge oder wenn ich auf große Distanz fische. Wegen dem geringeren Durchmesser bei selber Tragkraft kannst du weiter werfen und wie oben gesagt besitzt sie keine Dehnung, also kannst du auch weiter draußen einen ordentlichen Anhieb setzten.

GuFis und Twister nur Gefolchtene 

Spinner nur Mono (wegen Drall)

Blinker und Wobbler kommt es auf die Situation an, jedoch bei Blinkern immer mit einem Stück monofiler Schnur davor um den Drall von der Geflochtenen abzuhalten (Länge ca. zwei Rutenlängen)


----------



## Fishscout (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Also noch eine Geflochtene zu tun.


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Nun nicht unbedingt wie gesagt kommt auf den Einsatz drauf an. da du ja scheinbar Einsteiger bist würde ich erst einmal mit monofiler Angeln, da schlagen Fehler nicht gleich so aus Budget.

Weil wenns dir nur um die Tragkraft geht sollte monofile Schnur eigentlich reichen:
Ich nutze fast nur Stroft GTM und die  0,30mm Version hat z.B. eine von Tragkraft: 8kg. Und liegt bei etwa einem drittel der Kosten einer Geflochteneren.


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*

Ja, die Stroft ist schon gut. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Berkley Trilene Sensation 0.28 (für Ansitz auf Hecht und Co.) und die Balzer Platinum Royal 0.35 (für Aal und Karpfen).


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Schnurdicke?*



Fishscout schrieb:


> Wie viele Pfund bringt den ein ordendlicher Karpfen oder Hecht auf die Leine?


 

hhmmm, was bringt so ein ordentlicher karpfen auf die leine??.............58 pfund.....:vik:


----------

